# VIA Rail Bombing Plot Thwarted!



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Alleged terror plot targeting Via train thwarted*










Canadian police say they have arrested two men and thwarted a plot to carry out a major terrorist attack on a Via passenger train in the Greater Toronto Area.

In a press conference that followed an exclusive report by CBC's Greg Weston, police named the two accused as Chiheb Esseghaier, 30, of Montreal, and Raed Jaser, 35, from Toronto. They have been charged with conspiracy to carry out a terrorist attack and "conspiring to murder persons unknown for the benefit of, at the direction of, or in association with a terrorist group."

The two men arrested are not Canadian citizens, police said Monday, but would not provide any details about their nationalities.

The RCMP accused the two men of conspiring to commit an "al-Qaeda-supported" attack.

Police said the two accused were getting "direction and guidance" from al-Qaeda elements in Iran. There was no information to suggest the attacks were state sponsored, police said.​
(CBC)


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

apparently FOX news was dissing our police force.. saying we were not fast enough.. LOL

i guess their method works better.. react instead of fort.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

let the fear mongering begin.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

i-rui said:


> let the fear mongering begin.


Instead of just shooting a pithy phrase from the hip, why not elaborate?

Should Canadians be worried about this incident:

1) not at all?
2) somewhat?
3) a lot?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Since the plot was uncovered and those involved arrested, I opt for number one. I'd say good work to the police on this one.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

SINC said:


> Since the plot was uncovered and those involved arrested, I opt for number one. I'd say good work to the police on this one.


or CSIS


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> Since the plot was uncovered and those involved arrested, I opt for number one. I'd say good work to the police on this one.


I would say I'm not at all worried as well. I have no interest in fear-mongering.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll go a step further and say good work on the muslim community member who gave the tip that led to this plot being foiled in the first place!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Instead of just shooting a pithy phrase from the hip, why not elaborate?
> 
> Should Canadians be worried about this incident:
> 
> ...


there should be concern, but it does show that our current system is working well.



Macfury said:


> I would say I'm not at all worried as well. I have no interest in fear-mongering.


so are you against the S7 bill that is being pushed through parliament?

that is what my "fear mongering" was alluding to. reintrouduced after the Boston bombing, and now fuelled by this latest plot.

doesn't make sense to me to have everyone's rights eroded because of potential threats that have been thwarted in this country with our existing laws.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

i-rui said:


> ...so are you against the S7 bill that is being pushed through parliament?


Unless I misread it, all it does is allow people to sue terrorists or governments who direct them. Even Amnesty International is on board with that.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

i-rui said:


> there should be concern, but it does show that our current system is working well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely fail to understand why Cons who should be the ones defending our civil rights are mainly the ones pushing to eliminate them. 

Again I am not in the least afraid of terrorists, but we need to keep a very careful eye on those telling us to be afraid.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Unless I misread it, all it does is allow people to sue terrorists or governments who direct them. Even Amnesty International is on board with that.


no, it does much more than that. look into it. libertarians should be aghast.



> At issue is S-7, the Combating Terrorism Act, which would authorize police to pre-emptively detain Canadians and hold them for up to three days without charging them.
> 
> ------
> 
> The bill would also allow authorities to imprison a Canadian for up to 12 months if the person refuses to testify in front of a judge at an investigative hearing.


Via Rail train plot brings counterterrorism, civil liberties to top of House


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

i-rui said:


> no, it does much more than that. look into it. libertarians should be aghast.


And yet, looking through the legislation, I can't find those provisions. Not saying they are not there, but how are they phrased?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

SINC said:


> Since the plot was uncovered and those involved arrested, I opt for number one. I'd say good work to the police on this one.


wow.. thats why the titanic sank LOL.. because it was such a small iceberg above the water and and monstrous below the surface..




i-rui said:


> there should be concern, but it does show that our current system is working well.


couldnt disagree more with you.. 
it was a lucky fluke that he was report by his own 'religious' crowd.. for fear of retribution to Boston.. if boston never happened, it would of been worse..


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Macfury said:


> And yet, looking through the legislation, I can't find those provisions. Not saying they are not there, but how are they phrased?


not sure how it's phrased in the legislation. but i trust the globe piece as i've seen the same points brought up in other articles and from other civil liberties groups.



macintosh doctor said:


> couldnt disagree more with you..
> it was a lucky fluke that he was report by his own 'religious' crowd.. for fear of retribution to Boston.. if boston never happened, it would of been worse..


huh? the RCMP have been watching the 2 suspects since last august. The boston bombing had *nothing* to do with breaking this case.

this is exactly the type of nonsense i was eluding to earlier when i mentioned fear mongering.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

i-rui said:


> not sure how it's phrased in the legislation. but i trust the globe piece as i've seen the same points brought up in other articles and from other civil liberties groups.


Do none of your sources quote the legislation?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Civil Liberties and Human Rights Groups United in Opposition to Bill S-7 (Combating Terrorism Act) | BC Civil Liberties Association

that touches on it.

looking at the legislation here is the bit about holding someone for 3 days without charge :



> The person who has been detained must be brought before a provincial court judge within 24 hours, or as soon as is feasible (the original wording referred to “as soon as possible”). At that time, a show cause hearing must be held to determine whether to release the person or to detain him or her for a further period. This hearing can be adjourned for a further 48 hours only. The Special Senate Committee amended this provision in 2003, during its review of Bill S-3, in order to narrow the wording setting out the grounds on which an individual may be detained. The committee deleted the words “any other just cause and, without limiting the generality of the foregoing” to bring this provision into line with the Supreme Court of Canada’s decision in R. v. Hall in 2002.22 In that decision, the Supreme Court struck down a section of the Code with similar wording as a violation of sections 7 and 11(e) of the Charter.23


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> wow.. thats why the titanic sank LOL.. because it was such a small iceberg above the water and and monstrous below the surface..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucky fluke, and 'his own religious crowd'?

I'd like to see some evidence of either.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

i-rui said:


> huh? the RCMP have been watching the 2 suspects since last august. The boston bombing had *nothing* to do with breaking this case.
> 
> this is exactly the type of nonsense i was eluding to earlier when i mentioned fear mongering.


if you dont believe in timing then you live in a cave.
its all about timing.. watching is one thing but outside influences and circumstances is another..


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

timing may well have been a factor, certainly the government suddenly rushing to ram through their anti terrorism bill in a desperate effort to look like leaders comes to mind...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> timing may well have been a factor, certainly the government suddenly rushing to ram through their anti terrorism bill in a desperate effort to look like leaders comes to mind...


OMG! sound the alarms we PARTIALLY agree on something.. LOL


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> if you dont believe in timing then you live in a cave.
> its all about timing.. watching is one thing but outside influences and circumstances is another..


oh ya, i totally agree the timing is fishy...... on the *announcement* - but you implied something entirely different, that the tip that led to the investigation was somehow influenced by the Boston bombing when it predated it by almost a year.

and on top of that you're trying to spin the timing to imply there was imminent danger, when if anything it was the exact opposite.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

i-rui said:


> oh ya, i totally agree the timing is fishy...... on the *announcement* - but you implied something entirely different, that the tip that led to the investigation was somehow influenced by the Boston bombing when it predated it by almost a year.
> 
> and on top of that you're trying to spin the timing to imply there was imminent danger, when if anything it was the exact opposite.


That's what I got as well.

I think any Boston link there was would only be our government wanting to capitalize on looking good in the face of the wall of Trudeau 

Given the pants peeing I witnessed in the poli thread about JT, I'd say it may not be far off. 

When a conservative party feels it needs to look good, one sure fire way is the fear of terror. People will fall for it every time.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> When a conservative party feels it needs to look good, one sure fire way is the fear of terror. People will fall for it every time.


i am in and convinced.. the open door policy of Trudeau Sr. was scary.. hoping Jr. doesnt repeat it..


----------



## forbidden_hero (May 21, 2005)

Good work RCMP!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> i am in and convinced.. the open door policy of Trudeau Sr. was scary.. hoping Jr. doesnt repeat it..


seriously?

You do know Trudeau sr. was about 30 years ago right.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

PET is detested in the west like he foisted the NEP on us yesterday and his spawn is persona non grata in most of the west with anyone over about 40. We will never forget the damage he did to this country.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

SINC said:


> PET is detested in the west like he foisted the NEP on us yesterday and his spawn is persona non grata in most of the west with anyone over about 40. We will never forget the damage he did to this country.


Brian Mulroney is very much hated universally for his 8 years of his brand of pork, destruction and damage to this country.

So how long do you suppose Stephen Harper will be detested for the damage he has done or will do before the end of his term?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

BigDL said:


> So how long do you suppose Stephen Harper will be detested for the damage he has done or will do before the end of his term?


Not for a minute by me, that's for sure.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> Not for a minute by me, that's for sure.


Absolutely. Mulroney was a disappointment for veering to far to the left--however, I was only a little kid when Trudeau was in office, and yet his leering, destructive presence is not forgotten.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

BigDL said:


> ...So how long do you suppose Stephen Harper will be detested for the damage he has done or will do before the end of his term?





SINC said:


> Not for a minute by me, that's for sure.


So you're pleased by regressive Conservative's carnage?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

BigDL said:


> So you're pleased by regressive Conservative's carnage?


Never mind the broken record. Remember how some conservatives actually believed the cons were spending their own 600 million on adscam er action plan ads instead of tax payer money while squeezing the unemployed...

Anyway, holy thread derail.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

SINC said:


> PET is detested in the west like he foisted the NEP on us yesterday and his spawn is persona non grata in most of the west with anyone over about 40. We will never forget the damage he did to this country.


Not by everyone, you can't go any farther west then Van Is., and I've always liked Pierre Trudeau, and that's coming from a diehard NDP-er.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

groovetube said:


> Anyway, holy thread derail.


VIA, thread derail??

How droll. :lmao:

:clap:


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

iMouse said:


> VIA, thread derail??
> 
> How droll. :lmao:
> 
> :clap:


back on topic.. 
the first appearance of the terrorist in court.. had him rambling how the Quran is the only laws he follows not the make believe criminal code of Canada.. .. 
well another reason for me to keep the Conservatives in power..


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> back on topic..
> the first appearance of the terrorist in court.. had him rambling how the Quran is the only laws he follows not the make believe criminal code of Canada.. ..
> well another reason for me to keep the Conservatives in power..


Ideology you approve versus ideology you disapprove.

You should approve of Our Glorious Leader's Ideology "...not a time to commit sociology" and Pierre Poilievre ideology of "the route cause of terrorism is terrorists."

To heck with knowledge, facts and scientific empirical evidence let's all dwell in the clear world of ideology. Harper on terror arrests: Not a time for 'sociology' - Politics - CBC News


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

BigDL said:


> Ideology you approve versus ideology you disapprove.
> 
> You should approve of Our Glorious Leader's Ideology "...not a time to commit sociology" and Pierre Poilievre ideology of "the route cause of terrorism is terrorists."
> 
> To heck with knowledge, facts and scientific empirical evidence let's all dwell in the clear world of ideology. Harper on terror arrests: Not a time for 'sociology' - Politics - CBC News


are you saying the liberal open door policy is better? let them all in and worry about it later?
thats what caused the issues.. clash of too many, who cant cope with a melting pot..


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm not aware of the door having been closed much.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> are you saying the liberal open door policy is better? let them all in and worry about it later?
> thats what caused the issues.. clash of too many, who cant cope with a melting pot..


Big heads up here... 

..."MOSAIC" = Canadian, "MELTING POT" = those in them Excited States...
..."railway" = Canadian, "railroad" = those in them Excited States...
..."harbour" = Canadian, "harbor" = those in them Excited States...
..."labour" = Canadian, "labor" = those in them Excited States...
..."Camero zed28"= Canadian, "Camero zee28"= those in them Excited States...
...just saying


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

BigDL said:


> Big heads up here...
> 
> ..."MOSAIC" = Canadian, "MELTING POT" = those in them Excited States....


Canadians Endorse Multiculturalism, But Pick Melting Pot Over Mosaic | Angus Reid Public Opinion



> For decades, the concept of the mosaic—where cultural differences within society are deemed valuable and regarded as something that should be preserved—has been used to establish a difference between Canada and the United States. Americans consistently refer to their country as a melting pot, where immigrants assimilate and blend into society.
> 
> More than half of respondents (54%) believe Canada should be a melting pot, while one third of Canadians (33%) endorse the concept of the mosaic.


The "mosaic" is so Expo '67!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

...the "melting pot" is the unfortunate result, I suggest, of decades of Canadians suffering U.S. cultural programming...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> ...the "melting pot" is the unfortunate result, I suggest, of decades of Canadians suffering U.S. cultural programming...



NO I blame the liberals - for mass influx.. nothing to do with the Americans.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

CubaMark said:


> ...the "melting pot" is the unfortunate result, I suggest, of decades of Canadians suffering U.S. cultural programming...


Who'd want US cultural programming when you can have the lovely cultural practices of war ravaged countries with rampant human rights abuses and genocide play out in your own backyard?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

MacGuiver said:


> Who'd want US cultural programming when you can have the lovely cultural practices of war ravaged countries with rampant human rights abuses and genocide play out in your own backyard?


we should have a sign on our sea coasts.. 'WELCOME, WE EXCEPT YOU ALL " .."especially those who have been smuggled by rusted out old shipping freighters. "... "no paperwork needed "..


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> we should have a sign on our sea coasts.. 'WELCOME, WE EXCEPT YOU ALL " .."especially those who have been smuggled by rusted out old shipping freighters. "... "no paperwork needed "..


Atta'boi deny immigration. Indentured slaves welcomed instead, keep them temporary foreign workers coming. The regressive potentate Conservative way.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

BigDL said:


> Atta'boi deny immigration. Indentured slaves welcomed instead, keep them temporary foreign workers coming. The regressive potentate Conservative way.


When a shiny new government is elected those temporary workers will be made new citizens so they can have those jobs forever!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

BigDL said:


> Atta'boi deny immigration. Indentured slaves welcomed instead, keep them temporary foreign workers coming. The regressive potentate Conservative way.


I was sarcastic !


----------

